# Started my Woodshed



## Blevesque (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is our woodshed that we started building Sat. We did the concrete last weekend and put the wood up this past Sat. It is 24X12, 10' high in the front and 8' in the back. We are building it out of rough cut pine from our camp road we cut last spring. Total invested so far is 48.00.My plan is to hold 2 years worth of wood in it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2010)

BRL looks great, I see you have the little one helping. Keep us updated.

Zap


----------



## Blevesque (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Zap! I have two little helpers and to them this is there new garage. HaHa


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 28, 2010)

BRL said:
			
		

> Thanks Zap! I have two little helpers and to them this is there new garage. HaHa



Make sure you teach them how the garage gets filled up so when they are old enough they can help. ;-) 

zap


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 28, 2010)

A good start . . . and a good plan . . . my woodshed is 12 x 24 and I tend to stack 7-8 feet tall . . . and it looks like I should be able to keep two years of wood stored in it at a time . . . which is always a good feeling seeing a whole bunch of wood in reserve.

Now about that plane . . . I think you might need to put some aluminum skin on it to make it air-worthy.

And the green and yellow "Gator" . . . is that your wood hauler?


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice job, BRL.
Mine is 16x10, and still not quite done. It's already about 1/3 full, though. :coolsmile:


----------



## Blevesque (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! Jake I wish that plane would fly away, they never use it and I have to move it every week to mow. HaHa The gator is my boys wood hauler, in the winter time I bring it in the basement and he hauls wood from the wood pile to the boiler everyday!  :lol:


----------



## Nixon (Jun 28, 2010)

BRL said:
			
		

> Here is our woodshed that we started building Sat. We did the concrete last weekend and put the wood up this past Sat. It is 24X12, 10' high in the front and 8' in the back. We are building it out of rough cut pine from our camp road we cut last spring. Total invested so far is 48.00.My plan is to hold 2 years worth of wood in it.



That looks like a first rate job that you're doing . Please send more pics as You progress .


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2010)

That will be a nice, serious shed. Mine is 8x16, but now I am considering extending it another 8ft, cuz it's getting full and I have a lot of wood left to stack.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2010)

I am continuing my feelings of inadequacy. The only thing I can successfully do with wood is turn it into firewood or kindling. So I bought three sets of industrial shelving at a bankruptcy auction for fifteen bucks apiece, bolted and snapped them together and made a four cord woodshed with a plywood roof topped with EPDM rubber. Bolting and snapping I can do. Measuring, cutting and getting it right just never seems to work. It all ends up as kindling.

Pretty it ain't. The three year seasoned wood packed in it is though. I made a brick walkway to go out and get the wood. The back to back three foot snow falls this year made me real tired of digging out to the wood pile. Six times and slogging through mud later.

I'll post a pic in a day or two.


----------



## Blevesque (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll post more pics as I get further along. I need to buy more 2x6's because I was way off on my count and short changed myself 9. I had an idea of what I wanted when we had the guy milling the wood but things changed. I also promised the boys I would work on there new clubhouse during the week so I started on that also. This is a fun project and should turn out to be pretty neat. I'll start a new post on that in a day or so. If anyone wants to post there shed pics fell free, I love shed pics! Thanks, Brian


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 29, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Six times and slogging through mud later.



Huh, so there is a benefit to not being above freezing for months at a time.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 29, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya got that right. Here it is freeze, snow, thaw. Freeze, snow, thaw. All winter long.


----------



## Blevesque (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a little more done on the shed, not much but a little. Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 9, 2010)

That looks like it is going to be a great shed. But about that plane, I'm disappointed. For sure I thought that was what you used to skid logs out...


----------



## bsig31r (Jul 9, 2010)

Great looking shed. How many cords are you planning to store in there?


----------



## Blevesque (Jul 9, 2010)

Backwoods we skid logs out with the helicopter thats in the backyard (not pictured)  The plan is to store 16 cords in it, 8 per side.


----------



## Cash Wiley (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great, exactly what I want to build. Wish I didn't live in the city, though, with a permit nazi across the street.


----------



## fossil (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like you're closing the sides up pretty tightly.  When we built my shed...which is floored like a deck, up off the ground...we were careful to leave generous spacing between both the deck boards and the siding boards to allow for good airflow throughout.  It's even better ventilated now that all the construction wood has had a couple of years to season.  Rick


----------



## Blevesque (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Fossil, the air flow should be pretty good once the not totally dry pine boards dry out. I should end up with 1/4"-1/2" gap between the boards. The back is also 12" off the ground and the eves will stay open. Brian


----------



## fossil (Jul 9, 2010)

BRL said:
			
		

> Hi Fossil, the air flow should be pretty good once the not totally dry pine boards dry out. I should end up with 1/4"-1/2" gap between the boards. The back is also 12" off the ground and the eves will stay open. Brian



Yeah, man.  Sounds like it'll work out fine.  I don't try to season wood from green in my shed, anyway...everything that goes in there is pretty much ready to burn.  But I like knowing that it's continuing to season away in there for a few more months before I start pulling it out.  I think your shed's looking terrific.  Rick


----------



## Slow1 (Jul 9, 2010)

That sure looks nice to me.  If only I could find a spot to build one that would make sense for me.  Best spot from a utility standpoint is on my neighbors property for the most part  - clearly not acceptable from the towns building regs.  Best "legal" spot would have me hauling my wood up the back yard  - and I mean UP quite a hill.  Without mechanical assistance that isn't going to work too well for me.  

Anyway, I'll just have to enjoy watching all the rest of you build your luxurious wood storage solutions with envy for a while 

I look forward to the next updated pictures!


----------



## vvvv (Jul 9, 2010)

i hAVe read, researched, & concluded that a woodshed should have a white roof instead of black.
white roof dont get as hot in the sun but also dont RADIATE the heat from the woodpile as much as a  black roof at night. white roof was specified by POPULAR SCIENCE mag. 30 yrs ago


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 9, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> i hAVe read, researched, & concluded that a woodshed should have a white roof instead of black.
> white roof dont get as hot in the sun but also dont RADIATE the heat from the woodpile as much as a  black roof at night. white roof was specified by POPULAR SCIENCE mag. 30 yrs ago



thats makes good sense to me. Supporting this idea is the popularity of black as the fabric color of choice for nomadic desert peoples (higher radiation ability).


----------



## fossil (Jul 9, 2010)

What makes sense to me is the fact that the vast majority of the wood sheds we talk about here are completely unsophisticated enclosures, generally pretty wide open to the elements, the sole purpose of which is to provide a neat and convenient way to store wood under cover within some reasonable proximity to that wood's final destination.  They are by no stretch of the imagination some sort of engineered solar-powered wood seasoning kilns or any such things.  I personally don't think it makes one iota of difference what color the roof is when the structure is basically just a fancy tarp to keep the rain and snow off and make the wood easy to access.  Worrying about what color the roof on such a shed is to be is, in my mind, just a waste of worrying.  Worry about something worth worrying about.  Better yet, don't worry at all...just git 'er done.  Rick


----------



## begreen (Jul 9, 2010)

What makes sense to me is a silver roof- galvanized steel. It reflects the radiation. 

That and I don't want to touch it again in my lifetime.


----------



## vvvv (Jul 9, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for a new angle! sense= if wood cools thru roof radiation loss enough, it may result in morning-after condensation on the pile. game is to promote drying,eh?


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 9, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> i hAVe read, researched, & concluded that a woodshed should have a white roof instead of black.
> white roof dont get as hot in the sun but also dont RADIATE the heat from the woodpile as much as a  black roof at night. white roof was specified by POPULAR SCIENCE mag. 30 yrs ago



Some guy named "Pook" on another forum was making the same claim.  Not true.  Both black and white painted surfaces give off about the same amount of radiant heat.   You are confusing the absorption of visible light from the sun by a black surface with infrared light radiated from a warm surface... a common mistake.  

Black colored surfaces are black because they don't reflect any light, so the high-energy rays of visible light from the sun are absorbed by the black material.  Like all energy, the energy from the sun's rays is conserved and this raises the temperature.  White colored objects reflect almost all of the sunlight that hits them, so they are not heated up nearly as much.  A black roof will definitely get hotter in the sun, but once the sun goes down, it will not radiate IR heat any better than a white roof.  However, this is only true for _visible_ light, not IR light.  If you really want to cut down the IR reflected off the surface, you need to either have an extremely polished metal surface (pure silver is one of the best) or purchase a special low-emissivity paint.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 10, 2010)

Makes mine look small.
Looks great & strong
Started mine yesterday


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 10, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> What makes sense to me is the fact that the vast majority of the wood sheds we talk about here are completely unsophisticated enclosures, generally pretty wide open to the elements, the sole purpose of which is to provide a neat and convenient way to store wood under cover within some reasonable proximity to that wood's final destination.  They are by no stretch of the imagination some sort of engineered solar-powered wood seasoning kilns or any such things.  I personally don't think it makes one iota of difference what color the roof is when the structure is basically just a fancy tarp to keep the rain and snow off and make the wood easy to access.  Worrying about what color the roof on such a shed is to be is, in my mind, just a waste of worrying.  Worry about something worth worrying about.  Better yet, don't worry at all...just git 'er done.  Rick



I don't think anyone is "worrying" about what color their woodshed roof should be. Just analyzing the minutia, and relatively unimportant corners of shed design. Wasn't trying to stress anyone out. I'm actually partial to orange roofs for no reason other than its bright and lively.


----------



## vvvv (Jul 10, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh, wonder why the heat dispersing grid on the back of my old fridge is painted black?


----------



## fossil (Jul 10, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, TempDiff, maybe "worrying" was the wrong word...but then, in some contexts, it can be a synonym for "sweating" (as in sweating the small stuff).  Actually, I'm a Mechanical Engineer and a _huge_ fan of Physics, but I think that there are times and situations which are so simple that over-analyzing seems to me to be just a waste of time.  A simple wood shed is one example.  Anyway, my comments above were really in response to Blimp, not to you...perhaps I should have made that more clear.  I_ really _like orange, too, and if the wife would've allowed it, I might just have an orange roof on my shed right now.      Rick


----------



## vvvv (Jul 10, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orange has my Blimpessings whereas its lighter than black, but lemon would be better. Still i dont dare paint my BLACK HEAT DISPERSING GRID MOUNTED ON THE BACK OF MY OLD FRIDGE.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 11, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> I_ really _like orange, too, and if the wife would've allowed it, I might just have an orange roof on my shed right now.      Rick



 :lol: 

That's really why mine's Galvalume rather than orange.  I thought the orange would go well with the blue house, kinda like orange stitching on a pair of Levi's.  :roll:


----------



## Spikem (Jul 11, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> _*Looks like you're closing the sides up pretty tightly.*_  When we built my shed...which is floored like a deck, up off the ground...we were careful to leave generous spacing between both the deck boards and the siding boards to allow for good airflow throughout.  It's even better ventilated now that all the construction wood has had a couple of years to season.  Rick



I was going to ask about that also.

Instead of the back of the shed, the way you have it, what if you used lattice and used that as a "guide" of where the wood goes?  Would that work?  (I'm ASKING, not suggesting, as I've thought about doing that but don't know if it's workable.)


----------



## oldspark (Jul 11, 2010)

I like to dry my wood out in the open with all the wind and sun possible and then put it in a tighter building for the winter but it is extra stacking but you do have great wood that is dry and can stay there for a long time with out bother, and yes this is after it is at 20% moisture or less. I do like the wood sheds with the ventilation for drying but the winter we had last year would have filled it with snow.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 11, 2010)

BRL said:
			
		

> Backwoods we skid logs out with the helicopter thats in the backyard (not pictured)  The plan is to store 16 cords in it, 8 per side.



Now that's a nice woodshed to hold that much wood. Another year and folks will quit jabbing me about all the wood I have on hand and will start on you. lol  But it is all in fun so remember that when the time comes.


----------



## Blevesque (Jul 12, 2010)

Didn't get any work done on it this weekend. Rain on Saturday and camp and a few beers yesterday. I should get it sided this week and I just need to figure out what I'm going to do with the roof. Then I need to get to cutting some wood! I want to have 24 cords on hand. 16 in the shed and 8 in the basement. Wood will be delivered in the winter/early spring, I'll take 8 cords from the shed and bring that to the basement the cut split new wood and replace the woodshed wood. Then the next year the opposite side of the shed. Brian


----------



## vvvv (Jul 13, 2010)

in the midst of many irrelevant posts, i repeat= the heat dispersing grid mounted on the back of my fridge is painted black because black radiates the heat best as so were stoves before hot/efficient burn engineering came into play. a white or lighter roof will not radiate heat as well & the mass within the shed wont cool as much overnight. a cooler mass in the shed will collect more of the morning dew. a white asphalt roof will last longer because it wont get as hot as a black roof & evaporate the asphalt as much.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 13, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> in the midst of many irrelevant posts, i repeat= the heat dispersing grid mounted on the back of my fridge is painted black because black radiates the heat best as so were stoves before hot/efficient burn engineering came into play. a white or lighter roof will not radiate heat as well & the mass within the shed wont cool as much overnight. a cooler mass in the shed will collect more of the morning dew. a white asphalt roof will last longer because it wont get as hot as a black roof & evaporate the asphalt as much.



might not be black paint at all. might be a high thermo-conductive material that just happens to be black?


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 13, 2010)

The underside of my car is black.  Maybe black was chosen for marketing reasons.  Picture a market research focus group... "OK, which colour do you prefer, black or pink?"

It's like tire treads on push mowers...  Cripes, they are pushed and don't need the traction.  The old Lawnboys had bald tires and didn't pick up strips of grass.  Again, market research focus groups.


----------



## vvvv (Jul 13, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> The underside of my car is black.  Maybe black was chosen for marketing reasons.  Picture a market research focus group... "OK, which colour do you prefer, black or pink?"
> 
> It's like tire treads on push mowers...  Cripes, they are pushed and don't need the traction.  The old Lawnboys had bald tires and didn't pick up strips of grass.  Again, market research focus groups.


Cripes, u forgot about mowing up, down, or across hills! mower gets pushed from the raised handle which results in some force down into the ground & other vectors. the treads help to stabilize the latteral movement of the mower as they get better traction. again the reasoning wanders & why?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 14, 2010)

BRL said:
			
		

> Hi Fossil, the air flow should be pretty good once the not totally dry pine boards dry out. I should end up with 1/4"-1/2" gap between the boards. The back is also 12" off the ground and the eves will stay open. Brian



I was wondering about this as well . . . hopefully in this case you will get some shrinkage to allow some air flow. I purposefully built in gaps . . . but then again I was using a mix of old (definitely well seasoned) boards and new boards.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 14, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> BRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here . . . wood that goes into the shed is ready to burn . . . or pretty darn close . . . but I like the idea that it will continue to season after I've "put it to bed" and have it all tucked in under cover.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 14, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> What makes sense to me is the fact that the vast majority of the wood sheds we talk about here are completely unsophisticated enclosures, generally pretty wide open to the elements, the sole purpose of which is to provide a neat and convenient way to store wood under cover within some reasonable proximity to that wood's final destination.  They are by no stretch of the imagination some sort of engineered solar-powered wood seasoning kilns or any such things.  I personally don't think it makes one iota of difference what color the roof is when the structure is basically just a fancy tarp to keep the rain and snow off and make the wood easy to access.  Worrying about what color the roof on such a shed is to be is, in my mind, just a waste of worrying.  Worry about something worth worrying about.  Better yet, don't worry at all...just git 'er done.  Rick



Agreed . . . anyone who thinks that the color of their roof will make a serious change in the moisture content of their wood probably would believe that adding a Magic Heat to their woodshed will also lead to the wood producing 2x as much BTUs in their woodstove. 

Me . . . I don't worry about colors . . . hell . . . my roof is brown and light-gray . . . since I used some old and new shingles . . . it's a woodshed in my opinion . . . a place to store my _*already seasoned *_wood and keep it out of the elements so I don't have to brush snow or ice off it or stand in middle of a snowstorm digging out wood . . . what my woodshed is not is a high-tech example of modern engineering . . . it's simply a place to keep my wood . . . well wood and mice . . . and an occasional plastic chair.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 14, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I like to dry my wood out in the open with all the wind and sun possible and then put it in a tighter building for the winter but it is extra stacking but you do have great wood that is dry and can stay there for a long time with out bother, and yes this is after it is at 20% moisture or less. I do like the wood sheds with the ventilation for drying but the winter we had last year would have filled it with snow.



I can't speak to the snow in Iowa, but we do tend to get some snow up this way . . . and it does tend to drift with the winds, but it wasn't much of an issue last year even with the "ventilation" slots in my shed . . . most of the snow blows up against the shed wall and stays there with little penetration into the shed or the stacks.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 14, 2010)

BRL said:
			
		

> Backwoods we skid logs out with the helicopter thats in the backyard (not pictured)  The plan is to store 16 cords in it, 8 per side.



Oh that was you flying overhead the other day . . . and here I thought it was the National Guard looking for my medicinal marijuana fields . . . sorry about taking those pot shots at you.  

For the record . . . I do not grow marijuana . . . medicinal or otherwise . . . and I did not take potshots at the National Guard or BRL.


----------



## Blevesque (Jul 14, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> BRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that wasn't your field I was in? No wonder some guy was shooting at me! :lol:


----------



## vvvv (Jul 15, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thus the diversion persists & avoids a scientific analysis of the situation so lemme put 2 nails into this coffin=
1-white roof lasts longer than white roof [asphalt +] paint the roof with latex @ proper schedules & it'll last forever
2- the MH aint gonna work much in a modern perfectly installed stove but if not perfectly installed the MH will automatically keep the stove from overfiring & results therefrom
kids here are not adressing the facts but deferring to subjective opines instead=detention! & write on the board 100x "i will pay attention to the facts"


----------

